

Groklaw report on Apple v. Samsung start of trial - grellas
http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20120731122403568

======
anigbrowl
_[The issue of trade dress is] why, as Williams reports, the Samsung attorney
is telling the jury that people know when they are buying a Samsung tablet or
phone that isn't an Apple product. They are not confused, even if the tablet
is a rectangle with rounded corners. People are not that easily confused. If
folks are buying Samsung phones or tablets thinking they are Apple iPhones or
iPads, then Samsung has a problem. That is what is at issue._

One wonders if the current TV ad campaign featuring a hapless consumer who has
just bought a computer that he thinks is "basically a Mac" and who is put
right by an Apple 'genius' is just a coincidence.

